# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Strange Dream- Severe Nose-Bleeds?

## xDoll

I had the strangest dream last night, and i was wondering if anyone knew if it means anything. I'm not prone to nosebleeds at all.. so even in the dream, I was shocked at what was happening- if that makes sense  :Cheeky: 

Anyway, I had a dream that I was going about my normal life (university, home, etc) but every once in a while my nose will start bleeding like crazy- and not the dripping that happens in real life, i'm talking severe bleeding here. Then, it stops, and i clean up the mess like nothing has happened.

If it would mean anything in the interpretation, just before I went to sleep, I broke off my relationship with my close friend, who i'm in love with, because i knew it wasn't going to happen   :Sad:

----------


## ElizVanZee

The dream seems to suggest that in your mind, and using your sense of 'knowing', you can see yourself making a very big sacrifice. (blood from the nose) As this happens during various activities, this seems to occur in various aspects of your life. 

The severe bleeding can be implying that the sense of making some sacrifice is a little exaggerated.

----------


## Samael

I'd go with your first instinct: that the dream is related to your breaking ties with your friend. Dream-nosebleeds would be a surefire way to translate your distress from the waking world.

So, I'd say that you're stressed out, like you would be if you realized you had suddenly started bleeding.

Good luck, xDoll. Hope things are going well for you.

----------


## The Doctor

Sounds like a stress dream.

----------

